# Antifreeze may have killed cats



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

_Taken from BBC News Website_
_26/09/2008_

*At least six cats have had to be put down after being poisoned on a housing estate in Weston-super-Mare, the RSPCA has said.*

The cats all had to be put to sleep after suffering vomiting, fits and kidney failure. It is thought they may have ingested antifreeze.

The society has urged people on the Bournville estate to check for any leaking containers or vehicles.

It is not known whether the poisoning was deliberate or accidental.

*'Blood tests'*

RSPCA inspector John Norman said three of the cats had been sent for post-mortem examinations to determine what had killed them.

Blood has been taken from the other cats for testing. 
Earlier in the year 19 cats died in Bridgwater of suspected antifreeze poisoning.

Insp Norman added: "Geography and distance would suggest the fact that cats being poisoned in both places is just a coincidence. "However, as we don't know if this is an accident or deliberate poisoning it is possible that the person responsible read about what was happening in Bridgwater and decided to be a copy-cat cat killer."

BBC NEWS | England | Somerset | Antifreeze 'may have killed cats'


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

petforum said:


> _Taken from BBC News Website_
> _26/09/2008_
> 
> *At least six cats have had to be put down after being poisoned on a housing estate in Weston-super-Mare, the RSPCA has said.*
> ...


My sis in laws cats died in a matter of hours from anti freeze poisoning and they never did trace where the source came from. They just know he wasnt going to make it. They also have a anti cat part in there street always complaning about the cat pooh. Some thing they will never find out what happened. But its so dangerous to cats people are not aware enough. Sorry to hear about this story it happens to often.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

That is pretty horrible and I hope it wasn't intentional. I remember reading about the Bridgewater poisoning. There was also dogs being poisoned in Bath a couple of months ago. I never did hear what the cause was.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sypher said:


> That is pretty horrible and I hope it wasn't intentional. I remember reading about the Bridgewater poisoning. There was also dogs being poisoned in Bath a couple of months ago. I never did hear what the cause was.


Not far from where i live there is a road which has been on South today due to the fact all the local cats where going missing. They had a lead on one of the neighbours as being a suspect as he hated cats but i never did find out the out come.


----------

